# Anybody found a solution yet for rear rattle and squeaky brakes??



## grant.uk (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi guys, have just cleared 1500 miles and rattle from rear is getting worse! And it is driving me mad!! Is slightly less noticible in the 2 firmer suspension settings but bad in comfort mode! Have told hpc but they said they cannot source the fault!! And brakes are as squeaky as ever and mostly at slow speeds, have tried lots of high speed braking from high speeds but doesn't have any effect


----------



## highlandsaf (Jun 24, 2009)

*shake rattle and squeak*

Funny you said that . I took mine for the 1200 service and mentioned the rattle from the arse end and the squeek from the brakes. The tech advised me it was more like a race car and not a normal car so expect it ??? Any one with suggestions would really appreciate


----------



## TetraRage (May 13, 2008)

*Its all part of the show, sadly.*

Im on my 2nd GTR the first was a Jap Import and from day one there was a lot of noise from the backend where the gear box is, especially at low speed, brakes were a little squeeky. The new edition UK spec is the same, so yep from my experience is to just except the jingle jangle:thumbsup:


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Mine has a real horrible squeal from the front brakes, only happens around 3mph to 0, does my nut in


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Dont drive it - that or put up with the mice in the brakes and the dinner plates in the boot.

Kp


----------



## Amos (Nov 14, 2005)

They are a hard compound brake pad, they are always going to make noise......


----------



## highlandsaf (Jun 24, 2009)

*solution*

Great news I've found the solution !
-
-
-
-
-
-
----------
----

--
TURN THE STEREO UP AND PUT YER FOOT TO THE FLOOR LOL


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Upgrade your brakes and turn the stereo up


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

highlandsaf said:


> Funny you said that . I took mine for the 1200 service and mentioned the rattle from the arse end and the squeek from the brakes. The tech advised me it was more like a race car and not a normal car so expect it ??? Any one with suggestions would really appreciate


Sell the Datsun and buy a rattly, unreliable MG SV! :clap:

Whoops you've already done that....

Soon got those miles under your belt Steve - you happy with the GT-R? Or is that a silly question?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> Soon got those miles under your belt Steve - you happy with the GT-R? Or is that a silly question?


he loves it but why he waited a year to save 3K on JDM is beyond me


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Jacey Boy said:


> Mine has a real horrible squeal from the front brakes, only happens around 3mph to 0, does my nut in


only a problem if you are a traffic light poseur:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

he loves it but why he waited a year to save 3K on JDM is beyond me

Errr, colour, Brake Kit, I can do what I want with MY car and not have Mr Nissan telling me what i can and can't do, Oh and a decent saving on a UK car price. AND YES, I LOVE IT, BUT NOT SYRE IT'S FASTER THAN BEUT (yet)


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

its me steve... why didn't you buy one when I did!


----------



## highlandsaf (Jun 24, 2009)

*I love it*

I must say Jerry the MG seem well put together (ish ) and I love it for the fact its rare .

The GTR is a different beast and despite the squeeks and rattles I've fallen in love again (just don't tell the wife )

As for buying a uk car I did it for the warranty ??? The deal I had was mind blowing . The px on my Range 3.5 k more than main dealers were offering 12 months tax tracker and auto glym paint treatment with warranty oh and £40 in fuel to get me home !!

All in all feel like a dog with two c**ks In fact a very fast dog with two c**ks
By the way seen inside GTR box today amazing bit of kit . I must say when they go wrong boy it's a mess 

Steve


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Timeing wasnt rite Robbie


----------



## highlandsaf (Jun 24, 2009)

Timing is everything ? Wahoooooooo


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

> Anybody found a solution yet for rear rattle and squeaky brakes??


Turn the stereo up and put your foot down.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Solution which is easy to do.

Buy some soundproof felt from ebay...

Sound proofing with adhesive
or
Sound proofing with heat reflective backing

Pull out the rear seat cushions (upper and lower) and stick some of it behind and under them.

I've used these type of sheets many times before and they do help.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Buy ferrari then you will see how well the gtr is put together


----------

